
Plugging in to a volcano: Geothermal power and the science that enables it - lainon
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/plugging-in-to-a-volcano-geothermal-power-and-the-science-that-enables-it/
======
kumarski
There's very few geothermal and hydroelectric easily "tappable" spots on
planet earth.

I wish there were a lot more.

